# iMac screen won't stay on calibrated X-rite profile, Sierra iMac mid-2010



## Viggo (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi guys!

I use a ColorMunki Display to calibrate my iMac, newest OS and newest version of the X-rite software.

Everything works perfect, except that, it seems, at random times my iMac defaults back to the color profile called "iMac" instead of my calibrated and selected X-rite profile.

I have checked on every startup and often it stays on the X-rite profie, but then after a few days it's suddenly back to the default "iMac" again. 

Why is this happening and how do I solve it? Sometimes I edit a bunch of shots and then check later, and my profile was way off....


----------

